# Dasher and Quantum vr6?



## robson peron (Jan 6, 2009)

is possible?








I bought one of mechanics and I'm thinking of putting .. the vehicle a passat eh Brazil


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Lots of fab work, and you'll have a cramped engine bay that you'll hate doing regular maintenance on.
You'll need to source an adapter plate for your transmission, plus a longitudinal VR6 starter for the correct side of the bellhousing, build yourself some engine mounts (which might get interesting if you're putting it in a 4-cylinder car), move your radiator mounts, and then figure out plumbing and air piping.
I've seen a Quantum (B2 Passat) done with a VR6, but the guy had a ton of effort put into it.


----------



## robson peron (Jan 6, 2009)

ok!


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (robson peron)*

Oí cada. 
Você tem fotos de seu caro? Eu não sabia que o VR6 existia en Brasil. Parecie como um projeto interesante. 
So Americano mas pasie um bom tempinho em Recife-PE. Meu portugese so dá para entender de vez equanto. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (VW Nevada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Nevada* »_Oí cada. 
Você tem fotos de seu caro? Eu não sabia que o VR6 existia en Brasil. Parecie como um projeto interesante. 
So Americano mas pasie um bom tempinho em Recife-PE. Meu portugese so dá para entender de vez equanto. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*Sigh* I understand so little of that... devastatingly "tip of the brain" information, as I took some Portugese courses my first term of college... too long with too little use.


----------



## robson peron (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (VW Nevada)*

da par enteder perfeitamente! se todos falassem assim... tem uma fto do meu carro aki em algum lugar...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (robson peron)*

Try this...
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=665
this...
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...=1350
and this...
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...=1349


----------



## robson peron (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

right amigao ... more here in Brazil eh bone, naum have these kits ...


----------

